# Red River, Winnipeg, Manitoba Canada



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

Just got back from a fishing trip in Northern Manitoba fishing for Pike and Lake Trout.

Went a day early and fished for Cats on the Red River.

Between 4 people, we caught 54 Channel cats, the picture is 

very representative of the average catch.

Our guides said this was their best day ever.....ours too.


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is a "Double", we had several of these.

They say these are the largest channel catfish in the world.....I don't really know, but they were big, largest was 39 inches, smallest was 27 inches long.

If you ever get up that way, give it a try, lots of fun.


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is a picture of my biggest pike this trip.....40 1/2 inch Pike


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

Largest Laker this trip.....39 1/2 inches


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

Had a couple requests for the catfish guide phone number:

204-339-2133 home
204-792-3899 cell
[email protected]

His name is Ken Rey, school teacher /guide....one heck of a nice person and a great guide. You can't go wrong with this fellow.

The Lodge we go to in Canada is www.Ganglers.com

These folks run a great lodge and outcamps....we go to the Bain Outcamp, have been to the Maria outpost several times also.


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like you went "catching" , not fishing!  

Nice job guys. I'm jealous.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Is indeed the best waters for channel cats. There is also an area out west that produces channels 30-35 pounds regulary. Looks like you guys had one of those trips of a life time. Beautiful fish all around !!! Thanks for sharing. CATKING


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Red river near Selkirk can indeed produce some fine channel cat action.










Kayla caught 12 over 12 pounds including 4 over 20 in just 4 hours.


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

Katfish:

Looks famaliar....bet she had a blast catching those channels.

Memories of a life time.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

My what a great trip you had, beautifull fish oldfox!


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

I Went To Knee Lk Northern Manitoba In 1992..incredible Is All I Have To Say.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

I vote for the Red River to be on OGF Get Together very soon....That would be awesome..

Nice fish guys..


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

Agree: Understand some awesome pike come out of Knee Lake....anything up that way is just out of this world.

Chuck P.: now there's a thought!


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Well,its Argee..pronouced Rg..those Are My Initials.anyways Thats Ok..i Caught A 41.6 Inch Pike Up There..it Pulled The Boat Around For Awhile..i Researched Lks Up There That Produced Big Pike And I Picked That 1..its All Catch And Release Except For Keeping Small Walllys For Lunch..i Caught Over 200 Pike In 3 Days Up There..my Arms Were Ready To Come Off..its A Fly In Lk And Expensive Trip But Well Worth It...


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

ARGEE:

Sorry...guess the eyes are failing........but I AGREE....fishing is out of sight, expensive, but you get your monies worth.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

That's one of the places I would like to go catfishing, but my luck, I owuld travel all the way there and get skunked! 

An OGF thing up there would be great! 

i know someone might already know without looking it up, so what are the regulations on catfish up there??? I would have to think they have some good regs to get quality fish like that on a reg basis. Unless the locals don't fish for them up that way. I have heard of lakes where some people do not fish for smallmouth. They consider them trash fish. Most of the smallies there look like footballs. I wonder if this is the same in Canada??? Anyone know???


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

no kill 24"+

that is why it is a trophy fisherie


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

As Master Angler said....All cats are catch & release on the channels over 24 inches.

Also barbless hooks for all species


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks guys!

I think I remember seeing Shaw Grigsby or Bill Dance or one of those guys up there one time catching these big channels and they said something aboput no barbs on your hooks. Gee now maybe I should have kept ahold of those 8/0 Gamakatsu Circle octopus hooks with no barbs I sold on Ebay! Not that I would get to go there, but would make me feel like I was almost ready to!


----------

